# Bird netting



## mgmarty (Aug 10, 2015)

There all netted! Take that birds!


----------



## OilnH2O (Aug 15, 2015)

Watch it... they are cagy little... things!


----------



## dwhill40 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello,
In hopes of tasting a grape next year..., I have begun planning my bird netting efforts. I have a couple of questions. What brands of netting will last and are of a good consistency for a split trellis? I measure 12 ft around the shoots to the cordons, so what method of tying or securing the netting on the bottom of the vines is typically used? Thanks in advance.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 6, 2015)

I have settled on Bare-Hands netting, now called Avi-guard netting as it is much easier on the hands applying it and gives pretty good life and durability. It comes in 17 feet wide pieces. Put the two sides together underneath, give it a bit of a roll every so often (between vines or similar distance) and apply a clip- I use C-clips. Here is a link http://www.7springsfarm.com/avigard...-flex-extra-long-life-17-ft-x-1000-ft-450-00/


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 6, 2015)

grapeman said:


> I have settled on Bare-Hands netting, now called Avi-guard netting as it is much easier on the hands applying it and gives pretty good life and durability. It comes in 17 feet wide pieces. Put the two sides together underneath, give it a bit of a roll every so often (between vines or similar distance) and apply a clip- I use C-clips. Here is a link http://www.7springsfarm.com/avigard...-flex-extra-long-life-17-ft-x-1000-ft-450-00/



Mine is similar to Rich's - although I don't know the brand - it is 17 wide, green with white lines (including a double line to indicate the center line). I get it at an orchard supply place for around 65 cents/linear foot. The price for a thousand feet is a good deal - if you need that much!

Rich, what are your "C-clips?" I've been trying to find a source for "bread clips" which are the plastic clips that hold a loaf of bread- the bag - together. The Orchard Supply place I use was out (and they are oversize from the kind used on bread bags) and had no idea if they'd get anymore this year. 
-Dave


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 6, 2015)

Thats a great price on the AviGard netting.


----------



## mgmarty (Sep 6, 2015)

Is it worth the extra money? I buy the cheap stuff off Amazon. 14x200 for 100 dollars. I can easily get two or three seasons. Boy I would like to see those clips, never thought of the bread bag
clip.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2015)

I actually get mine from Plantra and it is a lot cheaper. 2500 feet by 17 is $539. Shipping is free with that size and they have multiple bag deals. http://www.plantra.com/BirdNetting/AviGardFlexDiamondMeshBirdNetForRows.aspx
They may offer smaller bag sizes or you can get together with others to split up a bag.
Yes you can get the 14 by 200 foot rolls cheaper, but they tear your cuticles up. The type I am using is very easy on your fingers. The C-clips are very hard to find now. last year I got a huge bag of bread clips. Dubois Agrinovations has a bit larger c-clip shown here http://www.duboisag.com/en/clips-for-bird-netting.html

Many places carry the bread clips but the smaller easier to apply red ones I use are very rare now.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 7, 2015)

A friend of mine tents his whole vineyard with netting on 10 foot posts. Makes tending the vines and harvesting easier without having to remove the nets. You can work underneath them. Since my vineyards are less than an acre each I'm considering doing this.


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, Rich - I haven't been able to find the bread clips - red or white or any other color, or size, anywhere! Except on line in 2500 lots which is about 2000 more than I need... I was thinking the larger, 2-inch size would actually be more of an easy on-off twist...

Check that - I went and found some here - http://www.wilsonirr.com/ecommerce/bird-bee-netting/large-clips-for-zone-bird-netting.php 
...and note they have netting at pretty reasonable prices - don't know about shipping charges though.
Dave


----------



## dwhill40 (Sep 9, 2015)

As usual, you guys have good info and I'm old enough to learn from others experience, (hope to see my boys get to that point someday). Found 17x500 avigard diamond net for 158 with free shipping from Midwest Farm Supply. Appreciate the input. 

Just a thought but wouldn't an industrial bakery have tons of bread bag clips?


----------

